# What controls power shut-off on halt?

## Punchcutter

I noted that after I did a new stage3 install on my machine, when I 'halted' the system, it would power off at the end.  Now that I've rebuilt the kernel and installed the userland and everything, the machine no longer powers off.  It just gets to the end of the shutdown process and sits there waiting for me to hit the hardware button.  I've checked my kernel configuration and I think I've got all the relevant ACPI stuff enabled and all, but can't quite figure out what controls this behavior. FWIW it's an AMD Athlon XP 1.8GHz (IIRC), about 3-4 years old.... and.... can't remember the BIOS just now (and I'm not at home).  I'll follow-up after I find out.

Any clues or pointers much appreciated.

Dave

----------

## Punchcutter

D'oh!  I hadn't noticed that this thread was posted just today on the same topic!  That one suggests checking whether acpid is installed.... which I will do when I get home, so put this on hold  :Smile: 

Dave

----------

## skellr

Try recompiling sys-apps/sysvinit   :Smile: 

----------

## Punchcutter

Thanks for the idea.... I did rebuild sysvinit, and had acpid installed, but (like the poster in the other thread) didn't have it in default runlevel, so I added it.  Also tried booting with acpi=force.

However.... none of this stuff gets me a power off  :Sad:   Any other ideas?

In the kernel, I've got the following turned on:

```
[*] Power Management support 

   [*]   Legacy Power Management API (DEPRECATED) 

[*] ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->

   [*]   Deprecated /proc/acpi files

   [*]   Deprecated power /proc/acpi folders

   [*]   Future power /sys interface

   [*]   Deprecated /proc/acpi/event support

   <*>   Button

   <*>   Fan

   <*>   Processor

   <*>      Thermal Zone

   (2001) Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year

   [*]   Debug Statements

```

I guess I don't need the "disable for systems before 2001", but apparently acpi=force will override this setting.

Don't think I mentioned: this is a tower system about 3-4 years old (that I bought used).

Oh!  And here's the BIOS info:

```
Award Medallion BIOS v6.0

ASUS A7S333 ACPI BIOS Revision 1004

Award Plug and Play BIOS Extension v1.0A

```

Thanks,

Dave

----------

## cyrillic

 *Punchcutter wrote:*   

> Oh!  And here's the BIOS info:
> 
> ```
> Award Medallion BIOS v6.0
> 
> ...

 

I have one of these quirky motherboards, and I have gone through many kernel versions over the years.

Occasionally, there will be a kernel version that is able to power-off this motherboard correctly, and then the next version won't.   :Sad: 

Just so you know, the kernel I currently have installed (vanilla-sources-2.6.26_rc6) does not power-off correctly.

----------

## Punchcutter

Well that's discouraging  :Sad:   I was hoping there'd be a straightforward solution. Oh well.  Maybe I'll just avoid upgrading to kernel versions that don't power down  :Smile: 

Dave

----------

## eyoung100

Does the LiveCD power down correctly?

----------

## Punchcutter

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> Does the LiveCD power down correctly?

 

As a matter of fact it does.  Its kernel is 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (Gentoo 2007.0).

Dave

----------

## eyoung100

And what kernel are you upgrading to?

You might want to copy the LiveCD config file to your current tree, and run:

```

make oldconfig

```

Every new option you will be prompted to answer.  After the config completes run:

```

make menuconfig

```

and tweak even more.

----------

